# Baby rabies and my silly turkey hens....



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

these three clowns have em! Hahahhaaha! I candled today and have a bunch of full wiggly poults in their egglets. Yay! So instead of so very much hissin at me within the week i should be hearin them sweet talkin. .

The bronze lady... road runner.... last year she sat broody but left the maman part up the the sweetgrass snake maman that she sat with. So it will be interesting to see how she does this year.

The royal palm last year wanted so badly to be a maman... took forever like months to breaky her broody and only then because i finally gave up and gave her chicken eggs... only to have my broad breasted sister decide when she heard peeps in the shell she was gonna sit... and she crushed the chicks. . So my rp didnt get be a maman. I think she will do good though. She is on the far right.

The lil greyish lady is only a yearling so we will see how she does.

The Snake.... my sweetgrass... already has month old poults tootin round with her. She finally moved them from my milk room for sleepin into the larger next door stall. But they have found their wings this week. Eesh! Only two are still sleepin with maman. The other six are up in the rafters of the barn. Tonight we got home late late again from puttin hay in a friends barn (the last three nights oye!) and i was missin four. Yuck! Two were out roostin in with the tom who is in confinement til my hens stop bein mamans... he only had the snake out and he was overmatin her bad. So he got his very own bachelor pad for a while. Lol. Anyhoo... the other two... up atop his tractor roof happy as lil clams makin happy sleepy poult noises. I suppose next week or so they will be atop my barn! Lol. Road runner once in a blue moon will still get up there for sleepin and get in the tree above the barn.

Young turks are goobers when they find their wings! It is always where is waldo kinda thing when we go to put everyone abed at night when they find them. Even when i clip wings those lil turks still get up high. So i jus stop clippin.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sounds like fun!


----------



## Island Milker (Dec 11, 2018)

what is a maman? I found this challenging to read.
maybe this is just me who knows


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Island Milker said:


> what is a maman? I found this challenging to read.
> maybe this is just me who knows


It is just what my kids have always said instead of mama.


----------



## Island Milker (Dec 11, 2018)

Sfgwife said:


> It is just what my kids have always said instead of mama.


and what is baby rabies? I picture a baby foaming at the mouth. 
does it mean something other than this?


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Island Milker said:


> and what is baby rabies? I picture a baby foaming at the mouth.
> does it mean something other than this?


Lol no. It is bein broody or in humans pregnant.


----------



## Island Milker (Dec 11, 2018)

Sfgwife said:


> Lol no. It is bein broody or in humans pregnant.


hmmm. so instead of being infected with actual rabies, the said human is infected with a child? lol


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Island Milker said:


> hmmm. so instead of being infected with actual rabies, the said human is infected with a child? lol


Hahhaha yes!


----------

